# How do I talk to my guidance counselor about my IBS



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm a junior in High School and I haven't talked to my counselor about my IBS ever. But now I want to talk to her about it because this year it's just become so much. What should I say to her? How to I explain IBS to her and get her to understand. I'm afraid she will brush it off like its nothing. What did u say to ur counselors?


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 20, 2015)

have your mom write note first explaining your condition


----------



## bluefrosting (Feb 9, 2016)

I couldn't bring myself to talk to my counciler about it. I'm too shy. I'm a freshman in high school and I had my mom write emails to all my teachers explaining my condition, and they all gave me free passes to the bathroom.


----------

